# Rats



## Naybrains (Dec 10, 2011)

Get this.  Earlier on this morning after a light covering of snow I done my good deed and topped up the bird feeder and put a couple of suet balls on the bird table.
About 10 mins later I was in the kitchen farting about and summit caught my eye on the patio, there it was the rat!  Now bearing in mind I've never seen a rat in the garden in my life I was kinda surprised, but rather than grabbing one of the kitchen knifes out the knife block I thought I'll just watch it to see what it's up to.    It proceeded across the patio onto the lawn climbed up the bird table pole grabbed a suet ball then walked across the patio with this suet ball double the size of a golf ball in its mouth and wandered past the patio doors where I was standing and under the shed.

What a brazen little .... couldn't believe my eyes.  
Just been to homebase and got two big bad boy feck off rat traps, so there set one in the shed and one outside and Ive put some poison down too.
Now I'm like kid desparate to see if the rats been decapitated by the trap yet.

My 5 year old sons more excited about this than crimbo, he's got a seat set up at the patio door ready to get a glimpse of the dirty little rat.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 10, 2011)

Naybrains said:



			Get this.  Earlier on this morning after a light covering of snow I done my good deed and topped up the bird feeder and put a couple of suet balls on the bird table.
About 10 mins later I was in the kitchen farting about and summit caught my eye on the patio, there it was the rat!  Now bearing in mind I've never seen a rat in the garden in my life I was kinda surprised, but rather than grabbing one of the kitchen knifes out the knife block I thought I'll just watch it to see what it's up to.    It proceeded across the patio onto the lawn climbed up the bird table pole grabbed a suet ball then walked across the patio with this suet ball double the size of a golf ball in its mouth and wandered past the patio doors where I was standing and under the shed.

What a brazen little .... couldn't believe my eyes.  
Just been to homebase and got two big bad boy feck off rat traps, so there set one in the shed and one outside and Ive put some poison down too.
Now I'm like kid desparate to see if the rats been decapitated by the trap yet.

My 5 year old sons more excited about this than crimbo, he's got a seat set up at the patio door ready to get a glimpse of the dirty little rat.
		
Click to expand...

I bet you we know where it's coming from.....that ....... that's digging up the field between us for hooses.:angry:


----------



## Basher (Dec 10, 2011)

Where there's one, there's usually a family. They must be hungry if they're out during the day.

What have you baited the bloody big traps with Naybrains?

In urban areas most rats have acquired a taste for takeaways and other foods often thrown away. KFC, burgers and even a bit of curried chicken works well in traps.

Be sure to wear gloves when handling traps or anything to do with rats. They pee all over the place and are very good carriers of Weils disease. 

Good hunting and best of luck. Let us know how many of the buggers you get.

Kill, kill, kill!!!!


----------



## daymond (Dec 10, 2011)

We get them every year when when the farm up the road clears out the barns and they migrate down the hedge.
Lots of bait eaten so fingers crossed


----------



## CliveW (Dec 10, 2011)

Like you we have had one of these in the garden today. Normally we have the usual winter visitors, mice, rabbits, hedgehogs, pheasants and the usual birds, but I managed to grab the camera and get a couple of quick pictures.
Next time I see it it will be through other optics!


----------



## DaveM (Dec 10, 2011)

What is it they say? Your never more than 8' away from a rat at all times!


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 10, 2011)

our cat recently managed to sneak in the house with one he had killed and hid it.  Thank god it was dead when he bought it in


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 10, 2011)

Basher said:



			What have you baited the bloody big traps with Naybrains?
		
Click to expand...




CliveW said:



			Like you we have had one of these in the garden today. Normally we have the usual winter visitors, mice, rabbits, hedgehogs, pheasants and the usual birds, but I managed to grab the camera and get a couple of quick pictures.
Next time I see it it will be through other optics!
		
Click to expand...

Basher - The trap box says Peanut Butter,Tuna or Chocolate so Ive baited it up with Dairy milk.
Clive W - Yeah my bro said he'd take great pleasure in coming round and blowing its brains out. (Rambo style)


----------



## RGDave (Dec 11, 2011)

Pick him up and have a man to man chat about.







Alternatively, if he's a wild one, definately not.

If you want to catch them in a trap, which is better than poison, try jam or peanut butter. Chicken scraps are good too. We had one on our patio, he fell for it and then I let him out


----------



## GeeTee (Dec 11, 2011)

we had one last year and it ate away the door on my shed to get inside ! hope you catch the bugger


----------



## Basher (Dec 11, 2011)

This is one way forward. It also HAS to appeal to most blokes out there.


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 11, 2011)

Day 2 : Operation RatsAss

0915hrs The dairy milk bubbles (bit like wispa) is untouched that I had placed on the trap loading bay.

1100hrs After a brain storming session watching the golf I thought why not load the trap with a suet ball after all I know it's got a liking for them.

1715hrs : it's taking the pee, the suet ball has vanished.  Could it have just approached the trap from the side said I'll have some of that and plucked it off the trap death bed?  Or has a super hungry bird swiped the lot? Me thinks it's the rat.   So I've loaded it back up with half a suet ball in the hope it stands on the loading bay this time.


----------



## RGDave (Dec 11, 2011)

Naybrains said:



			Day 2 : Operation RatsAss

 Could it have just approached the trap from the side said I'll have some of that and plucked it off the trap death bed?  Or has a super hungry bird swiped the lot? Me thinks it's the rat.   So I've loaded it back up with half a suet ball in the hope it stands on the loading bay this time.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, the joys of outwitting a rat.

It could take a few goes, they are clever creatures, and they're neophobic which means it'll be wary.

I lost a good few servings of food before I trapped ours.


----------



## CliveW (Dec 11, 2011)

Basher said:



			This is one way forward. It also HAS to appeal to most blokes out there.
		
Click to expand...

My plan involves something a bit more powerful!


----------



## CliveW (Dec 11, 2011)

RGDave said:



			If you want to catch them in a trap, which is better than poison, try jam or peanut butter. Chicken scraps are good too. We had one on our patio, he fell for it and then I let him out
		
Click to expand...

Why did you let it out?


----------



## RGDave (Dec 11, 2011)

I let it go about 3 miles from here, around the corner from the Golf Club.


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Dec 11, 2011)

Did you guys have to post pictures of the damn things, absolutely terrified of them, my worst fear, prob have nightmares now!!!!!


----------



## sev112 (Dec 11, 2011)

CliveW said:



			Like you we have had one of these in the garden today. Normally we have the usual winter visitors, mice, rabbits, hedgehogs, pheasants and the usual birds
		
Click to expand...

There's no "h" in peasants


----------



## sev112 (Dec 11, 2011)

Naybrains said:



			Basher - The trap box says Peanut Butter,Tuna or Chocolate so Ive baited it up with Dairy milk.
		
Click to expand...

You're in trouble then  - no chocolate in Dairy Milk


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 12, 2011)

Naybrains said:



			Basher - 
Clive W - Yeah my bro said he'd take great pleasure in coming round and blowing its brains out. (Rambo style)
		
Click to expand...

leave the body there tho , we used to hunt (shoot rats ) when farmers were clearing sheds , always leave a dead body around , scares the bejapers outsa the rest of them


----------



## SatchFan (Dec 12, 2011)

I can recommend Tesco's smooth peanut butter. A fitting last meal I reckon. Trap score so far, SatchFan 3 -Rodents 0.


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 12, 2011)

Operation Ratsass
Day 3
Last night it became clear this pesky thing is mocking me.  In the space of 6 hours it managed to remove the bait from the trap twice without being decapitated. 

0645hrs - a breakthrough - there's evidence the poison in my creme brulee pot has been touched.  
1300hrs - Re-enforcements (my Dad) arrived to survey the site. Still no joy with the trap so we tried a different approach  tesco finest breaded ham was loaded onto the traps deathbed.
1645hrs - Trap set off- ham gone...........no Rat. Starting to think these muckle feck off rat traps from homebase are actually manufactured by rat lovers. All ive achieved so far since shelling out on them is to give the rat ammo to mock me.  Ive now borrowed a big black rentokil type baitbox from work which Ive strategically placed against the house.  Ive also been given another trap, an old fashioned giant galvanised mouse trap which im told is a convicted serial killer.
2050 hrs : The Cavalry's arrived......................................................................................


----------



## Basher (Dec 12, 2011)

Be patient Naybrains. Rats will avoid new stuff and give it a wide berth. They have to get used to it being there. Have patience and you'll eventually nail the bugger!

Good luck with your quest.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 12, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			leave the body there tho , we used to hunt (shoot rats ) when farmers were clearing sheds , always leave a dead body around , scares the bejapers outsa the rest of them
		
Click to expand...

Do we have a rat whisperer who can verify this claim???

Its a bit like farmers who shoot the crows then hang 3 or 4 along their fence to scare away other crows! It doesn't work, I stood watching a crow happily feasting on the eyes of a dead crow strung up!


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 13, 2011)

thecraw said:



			Do we have a rat whisperer who can verify this claim???

Its a bit like farmers who shoot the crows then hang 3 or 4 along their fence to scare away other crows! It doesn't work, I stood watching a crow happily feasting on the eyes of a dead crow strung up!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah interesting right enough, I thought the other rats would just eat the one that's lieing in the trap. Ive been told they'd eat anything, we've had them eating through the goodyear heating hoses on motors that were parked up in the yard at work just to get a taste of the anti-freeze! 
They must like the alcohol, or they were freezing?


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 13, 2011)

thecraw said:



			Do we have a rat whisperer who can verify this claim???

Its a bit like farmers who shoot the crows then hang 3 or 4 along their fence to scare away other crows! It doesn't work, I stood watching a crow happily feasting on the eyes of a dead crow strung up!
		
Click to expand...

 Was probably one them grey crows was it ? them dirty yokes will eat anything .. worked for us anyhow , esp around the grain stores , had one in my attic when i built the house , took me ages to catch him , (rat that is , not crow) noise of that bugger at night time , creepy ha


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 13, 2011)

We had rats a couple of years ago, nesting in my compost bin over the winter. Made me jump a mile when I was turning over the compost and this bloody thing ran out over my foot....... Had moved in from a neighbour who had been feeding the damn things, turned out nearly every garden in the street (8 houses) had them. Was a council job, they moved in and baited all the gardens, took about 6 weeks to get the all clear, with some heavy duty poison set in the baits. Worth it though, you won't control them on your own. The longer you have them, the more there will be, the only good rat is a dead rat.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Rat fans!


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 14, 2011)

They say for every rat you see during daylight hours there will be about a dozen in a nest somewhere. They also reproduce every 20-22 days and can have as many as 18 kittens in a litter and get pregnant within a day or two of giving birth. 
Lots of poison is the way to go. Traps are pretty useless cos they are too clever to get caught in them. Even if they do it's generally a leg and they will chew that off to get away. 
Rats can chew through concrete and even steel. Oh and never corner one because they will attack you if they feel severely threatened. The little buggers can jump high and fast as lightning. 
If you know anyone with a Jack Russel get it round. They are good for killing rats. They love it too. 

And if there are any of the kids toys in the garden/shed etc make sure to disinfect them. As has been said they carry Weils disease. Oh and any pets bowls for food or water. Seen a few dogs get sick due to rats urinating in their bowls. 
I believe if I am correct that Rats are the only thing that the SAS are not allowed to eat when on manoeuvres which says enough about them.


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 14, 2011)

Cheers Phil,
Given up on the traps, their taking the proverbial with them.  They've mastered the art of setting the trap off then coming back and nicking the bait. Got a fair bit of poison down now too, so hopefully the tummy bug is spreading through the family.

I gave in and phoned the council, there coming round in the morning Â£46 later (thieving rodents).


----------



## Snelly (Dec 14, 2011)

Phil2511 said:



			They say for every rat you see during daylight hours there will be about a dozen in a nest somewhere. They also reproduce every 20-22 days and can have as many as 18 kittens in a litter and get pregnant within a day or two of giving birth. 
Lots of poison is the way to go. Traps are pretty useless cos they are too clever to get caught in them. Even if they do it's generally a leg and they will chew that off to get away. 
Rats can chew through concrete and even steel. Oh and never corner one because they will attack you if they feel severely threatened. The little buggers can jump high and fast as lightning. 
If you know anyone with a Jack Russel get it round. They are good for killing rats. They love it too. 

And if there are any of the kids toys in the garden/shed etc make sure to disinfect them. As has been said they carry Weils disease. Oh and any pets bowls for food or water. Seen a few dogs get sick due to rats urinating in their bowls. 
I believe if I am correct that Rats are the only thing that the SAS are not allowed to eat when on manoeuvres which says enough about them.
		
Click to expand...

All well said.  Absolutely correct.  

We sometimes have rats around our chicken run at home.  This means a ratting session is required! We find the nest, fire up a petrol strimmer and pipe the exhaust into the rat holes.  This bolts them and 3 terriers make short work of the fleeing vermin.  It is possibly the most fun you can have with your clothes on! 


Snelly.


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 14, 2011)

Snelly said:



			All well said.  Absolutely correct.  

We sometimes have rats around our chicken run at home.  This means a ratting session is required! We find the nest, fire up a petrol strimmer and pipe the exhaust into the rat holes.  This bolts them and 3 terriers make short work of the fleeing vermin.  It is possibly the most fun you can have with your clothes on! 


Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

Quality, Now that sounds like fun.  You fancy a little xmas break in the north east? You your strimmer and the three terriers.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Dec 14, 2011)

I can't believe I've taken so long to discover this thread... awesome! 

If the creme brulee dish of poison isn't working, try a souffle dish it may just be the presentation they don't like.  Or I'll send you some of my mother in laws cooking.. that'll finish them off


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 14, 2011)

Certainly don't bother with a cat.

They are useless at catching anything that did not come from a tin.


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 14, 2011)

Monty_Brown said:



			I can't believe I've taken so long to discover this thread... awesome! 

If the creme brulee dish of poison isn't working, try a souffle dish it may just be the presentation they don't like.  Or I'll send you some of my mother in laws cooking.. that'll finish them off 

Click to expand...

Ok I've replaced it with one of our le crouset dishes we got for our wedding last year!
Right ill stick the creme brÃ»lÃ©e dish back in cupboard ready for the wife's pudding the night


----------



## thecraw (Dec 14, 2011)

What you need is this bad boy!


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 14, 2011)

thecraw said:



			What you need is this bad boy!







Click to expand...

Love it !
Perfect for doing the Creme Brulee too


----------



## thecraw (Dec 14, 2011)

Naybrains said:



			Love it !
Perfect for doing the Creme Brulee too 






Click to expand...

Us commoners just have sponge cake and custard!


----------



## Mungoscorner (Dec 14, 2011)

A smoker and terrier combo has a very high success rate,thats why farmers prefer to use that method of pest control.


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 14, 2011)

Big rat update tommorow, will enlighten you's after council pest control officers been round.


----------



## Yerman (Dec 14, 2011)

Try Rat au Van :lol:


----------



## Pants (Dec 14, 2011)

Or Rat or 2 E ??


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's the latest:  Council rat man came today, left a a few trays of bait under the shed and a bait box on the patioso i can now get the crockery back in the kitchen. He reckons most rats get attracted to gardens because of folk feeding the birds,  in the trade theycall suet balls rat balls which I now understand why.  
He'll be back on Tuesday to see the results.  
Just been on screwfix website to see what traps they've got coz I'd still feel a great sense of satisfaction to actually murder the rat for trespassing. They've got this fancy thing that electrocutes them which I quite liked the look of, the reviews aren't great though, 40 odd quid too.

The operation continues.


----------



## Basher (Dec 15, 2011)

Would this be the instrument of death in question Naybrains?

http://www.screwfix.com/p/procter-electronic-rat-killer/76836#

I completely understand your need to kill. Rats are horrible filthy creatures.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 15, 2011)

Had one last year in the winter trying to get the guinea pigs food ,set the trap with a mars bar ,boy it loved that ,the damn thing was still moving caught in the trap, finished it of with a mash hammer over the head ,lovely jubbly we don't mess about up here.


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 16, 2011)

I had them coming into my roof space from next door. He'd had a nest under his shed and pulled the shed apart and obviously moved them on. Into his roof space. The house on other end of him had them in theirs too. 
We both had empty roof space and was easy to see no nests in our houses. However the middle neighbour (A compulsive hoarder) wouldn't have any of it when I approached him. 
So forget the traps I went to the farmers supply place nearby and ask him for the most popular bait. Let them go back into his and die and stink his house out LMAO.


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 16, 2011)

They ain't dead yet. 
 Why the F would it feel the need to dig a hole in the gravel under the bait box???
Thought the idea is theyre meant to go through the hole in the box eat the bait then run off and die, not dig the flaming thing up.


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 24, 2011)

So have you actually caught or killed any rats yet?? Updates please!!


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 24, 2011)

Evesdad said:



			So have you actually caught or killed any rats yet?? Updates please!!
		
Click to expand...

Operation Ratsass Christmas update:
Naybrains 1
Rats 0
Well kinda, they seem to have gone though.  Council ratman was back on Tuesday, the poison he put out last week had completely gone, so he replenished the stocks and came back on Thursday to re-check and no sign of them.

Although I seem to have got rid of them I still feel disappointed that I didn't have the trophy of a dead rat to put on show (post on here).  If they return bugger using traps and poison itl be a shot gun job.

Anyway thanks for all your kind words during this ordeal it's really given me strength and belief.


----------



## CliveW (Dec 24, 2011)

Naybrains said:



			If they return bugger using traps and poison itl be a shot gun job.
		
Click to expand...

That's how I got rid of mine! :thup:


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 1, 2012)

Watching Mousehunt on The BBC now, think my Rat was/is related to this Moooose!
Smarter than your average moose.


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hate rats with a passion. One bit my older bro when he was in his pram - I hadn't even been born but came out hating them.
My nan used to keep chickens, that's what attracted them. probably came from the wood alongside us. We always kept a cat, one or two were great rat killers, a couple of others were killed by them (mind we also lost one to gang mower).
Had a friend of a friend bought up some old farm land. He later discovered there was a barn overgrown in the wood, had a lot(!) of old cars in it - every one the family had owned from about 1912 to 1950's, parts of an old WW1 biplane and rats! 
A mob of us got together, dragged out the cars and plane, then sprayed petrol inside and torched it. Waited outside with air guns, .22s, a .303, shotguns, homemade flamethrowers, flails and dogs. At the end we hand a pile of corpses nearing 3 foot - and most of the b-s got away!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jan 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIbkLjjlMV8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I suggest a similar set up to what this guy has made, but for rats


----------



## Naybrains (Nov 9, 2012)

They're back..and so am I!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 9, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			They're back..and so am I!
		
Click to expand...

With the amount you fed them last time, they must be about 6 foot tall, now.

Go get em, Floyd.


----------



## Naybrains (Nov 9, 2012)

Lol, this ones a real smart erse it's trying to use the bait box as a nest - stones, twigs & nails (yes steel paslode nails) all appearing in the box! 
I was gonna go and start a thread about Brendan Rogers but then I thought I'll break myself in gently on the old Rat post ;-)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 9, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			Lol, this ones a real smart erse it's trying to use the bait box as a nest - stones, twigs & nails (yes steel paslode nails) all appearing in the box! 
I was gonna go and start a thread about Brendan Rogers but then I thought I'll break myself in gently on the old Rat post ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Now, now, keep it clean.  You dirty rat.....


----------



## Essex_Stu (Nov 9, 2012)

Borrow a ferret. I once saw a stoat tear a rat a new one before throwing it up a kerb and dragging its body 200m through undergrowth. Evil little gits. Or get some Gen2+ nightsight and a pcp rifle and blast away.


----------



## Naybrains (Nov 9, 2012)

Now that sounds like fun ES! Reckon in ten years time when the building site next door is finished they may pi$$ off :angry:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 23, 2012)

We get them in our loft now and then. Hearing them gnawing away at the floorboards above your head at 3 in the morning is not pleasant.  I have a few rat traps up there with peanut butter, and I've caught one that way.  Also I have some under the counter industrial strength poison up there.  Apparently the rats get a taste for it and take it back to the nest. Where hopefully the rest all tuck in. But what it is doing is killing them slowly so they die a nice painful death.  Plus we have 2 cats. But they seem, more interested in sleeping and killing hares.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 23, 2012)

Theres a Rat in Mi Kitchen

What Am Mi Gonna Do?


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 23, 2012)

They say that by the year 2025 you will never be more than 6 feet away from a Chelsea manager!! Scary stuff


----------



## JPH (Nov 23, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Theres a Rat in Mi Kitchen

What Am Mi Gonna Do?
		
Click to expand...

Feast on rat


----------

